# Surfing Goats



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if doing it just because no one else has is a good reason, but you need to read about these folks training their goats to surf.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18824114 

The video is really short for those of you that hate waiting (Or are on dial-up)
Here is a teaser pic:


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey great minds think alike!
I think my goats are slacking...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 14, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Hey great minds think alike!
> I think my goats are slacking...


LOL


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Hey great minds think alike!
> I think my goats are slacking...


Funny. My goats hate any water that is not in a bowl. You'd think the world was coming to an end if they get a little rain, or accidentally step into a creek.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 14, 2012)

I saw that video on television.  It was proceeded by somebody saying: "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!

Some of them city folk don't know a goat from a sheep.  LOL.   We got a big laugh out of that!!

I sure hope the goats didn't do a "wipe-out".

DonnaBelle


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 14, 2012)

I saw that on tv. Wish my goats would do that.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 14, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I saw that video on television.  It was proceeded by somebody saying: "BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!
> 
> Some of them city folk don't know a goat from a sheep.  LOL.   We got a big laugh out of that!!
> 
> ...


Ours goats go "Baa"  just more of a "BBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" at a high pitched screaming lady sound, LOL, almost like their dying....although, im sure they meant sheep too


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 14, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our Dairy goats are up near the house. We let them out today, and during dinner I was caught saying "What is dakota doing on that side of the house?". Ours (mostly) have distinctive sounds.


----------

